# Other Animals > Other Pets >  Tokay!!!!!!!!

## Daniel

Picked this CB tokay up the other day. Very beautiful colors on her.

----------



----------


## Lija

he's beautiful and seems to be nice  :Smile:  i gave up on tokays, they have a special love for me as well as gargs, they just love to bite me, even those who've never bit anyone in their life lol.

----------

poison

----------


## Daniel

Thank you. She does have a little attitude but I have a way with mean animals  :Wink:  Though I do make some stupid choices at times lol. I am very new to geckos and I wanted to see if tokays have eye lids lol. I got bit. Shes nowhere near as bad as a wc tokay though.

----------


## Daniel

Shes loven dem roaches

----------


## Carlos

Gorgeous gecko and close-up photo, congrats  :Big Applause:  !  Like Lija can't keep them (or most reptiles) because they bite me  :Frog Surprise:  .

----------

poison

----------


## Ryan

Beautiful gecko!i work with them
 frequently at the pet store

----------

poison

----------


## Daniel

> Gorgeous gecko and close-up photo, congrats  !  Like Lija can't keep them (or most reptiles) because they bite me  .


Haha mean animals are my fav  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## paul3col

The colour and markings are beautiful.

----------

poison

----------


## Daniel

> The colour and markings are beautiful.


Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Daniel



----------


## Hypnotic

She looks amazing! Love tokays.

----------

poison

----------


## Daniel

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Jack

Best Tokay I have ever seen. It's colours are spectacular.  :Smile:

----------

poison

----------


## Daniel

Thank you very much  :Smile:

----------


## danfrog

I have been reading up on these guys. If I might ask, where did you get the captive bred one from? I'm actually interested in a breeding project and I know there is high demand for these guys if they are captive bred. I would love to breed frogs too one day but that is probably way overboard.

----------


## danfrog

Sry. Didnt realize this thread was so old

----------


## Daniel

> I have been reading up on these guys. If I might ask, where did you get the captive bred one from? I'm actually interested in a breeding project and I know there is high demand for these guys if they are captive bred. I would love to breed frogs too one day but that is probably way overboard.


This girl is captive born as in a gravid WC female laid an egg and it was born in capitivity. However the people I got her from were also breeding other pairs. I can't remember the exact name but it was a local petshop out here in san diego.

----------


## danfrog

Cool thanks!  Time for more research.

----------


## danfrog

These guys by chance? 
http://www.geckoranch.com/

----------


## Daniel

There are often CBB tokays (morphs and normals) for sale on faunaclassifieds.com

----------


## Daniel

No it wasnt them. These people worked with both reptiles and fish.

----------


## Kelvin

The colors of the lizard are very nice and they are only making it beautiful. So do you have others or only this one? I like your beautiful lizard. thanks for sharing the photos.

----------

poison

----------


## Daniel

> The colors of the lizard are very nice and they are only making it beautiful. So do you have others or only this one? I like your beautiful lizard. thanks for sharing the photos.


Thank you very much  :Smile:  This is my only tokay.

----------


## Daniel

Yyuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmm!!!!!

----------


## Monza geckos

I had a tokay for a week but he was very vocal i had to get rid of him though the poor thing would always crunch up in the cold bottom corner of the tank and wopuld lash out whenever i misted him he was ligbht powdery blue with deep dark red he was captive bred as well but he did not like me one bit he was huge as well 3 months old and about 14 inches a very hefty one but it didnt work out i though i had made progress by putting my hand next to him getting closer each time i though he was calmer but the finale was when he lunged out and tried to bite me and barked for an hour after... i traded him for something  little sweeter and now i have darwin my 8 month old dropped tail dalmatian harlequin crestie but i kinda miss my tokay now:[ i will a have a breeding pair when i leave home but too much to handle now.

----------


## Daniel

You got rid of a beautiful blue and orange tokay for a brown crestie???????? How dare you!! lol jk.  I personally would always choose a tokay over a crestie. I'm a fan of colors when it comes to animals (and attitude).

----------


## Monza geckos

Yes I traded him for a crestie because i wanted something cute and cuddly after that experience. The shop owner [who's been dealing with tokays for 20 years] told me it was the biggest and most colourful he had ever seen so i thought great!!! he was also the most vocal and aggressive... so it didn't work out however when i am older and more able bodied to handle them i hope to get a breeding pair and raise them from hatchlings.

----------


## Jack

Cute and cuddly? Reptiles aren't for cuddling, they're for observing. Get a puppy if you want something to cuddle.

----------


## Monza geckos

> Cute and cuddly? Reptiles aren't for cuddling, they're for observing. Get a puppy if you want something to cuddle.


 Term of phrase Jack.

----------


## Jack

You starting like how how how  :Fight me!:

----------

